# 2012 bmc?



## squareslinky

Anybody have any news on BMC 2012 bikes? Seems like the majority of manufactures have released some stuff already.


----------



## haydos

from what i've heard...

Internal cabling for the SLR01, they are removing the wedged seatpost and are using the same as the RM01 post - using a standard collar.

Internal cabling for the RM01 from December

New colours for both of these...

A sweet alloy 29er and a carbon 29er also.


----------



## STARNUT

NM

Starnut


----------



## Cinelli 82220

Why is BB86 an epic fail? Seems like a good idea to me.


----------



## squareslinky

What happened Starnut? Is there something that is different than what you posted?

I am attempting to narrow my next bike choices down, that info was very helpful to me. Thanks.


----------



## The Mad hippie

Cinelli 82220 said:


> Why is BB86 an epic fail? Seems like a good idea to me.


The BB86 seems to accomodate Shimano and Campag. A shame that frame manufactures have to comply with the whims of component companies and not the other way around. BB30 Dura Ace or Super record would be so well received in the market.

With Sram doing a BB30 and standard crank they now have all bases covered without the need for adaptor kits.

Having seen the pre launch material I still fail to see the fascination with Easton on BMC bikes.

E


----------



## ultraman6970

If you are one of the guys who PAID money to get stuff done to your own bike, it wouldn't make any difference because whatever stuff u have in your bike you will to the shop to get it done for 50 bucks and with the risk of having the work done in a very sloppy way. But yes if you pay it might be a good idea.

If you are one of the guys who does his own mechanic starting from building wheels up to installing BB cups, BB86 could be a PITA because u will need to get the compressor for those cups or adapters depending on the brand of choice. Always u can make a compressor your self but the idea is to buy new stuff i guess and add more parts that can fail now. Bad idea.

Secondly, at least with campagnolo and other brands u have to get those adapters. Well u are adding more parts to the equation and that means more parts to fail, the worse thing is that when u have parts that has no threads they usually fail more often because they worn out quickly.

The subject is like too long so i will stop here, move out of the regular 68 and 70 bbs was a bad idea because nothing is that simple and because u are putting more parts and more chances for something to get wrong. We idiots buy the stuff tho.





Cinelli 82220 said:


> Why is BB86 an epic fail? Seems like a good idea to me.


----------



## hansonator69

The Mad hippie said:


> The BB86 seems to accomodate Shimano and Campag. A shame that frame manufactures have to comply with the whims of component companies and not the other way around. BB30 Dura Ace or Super record would be so well received in the market.
> 
> With Sram doing a BB30 and standard crank they now have all bases covered without the need for adaptor kits.
> 
> Having seen the pre launch material I still fail to see the fascination with Easton on BMC bikes.
> 
> E


Easton is a team sponsor after all...


----------



## squareslinky

Any info on Impec? That bike is growing on me.

I am looking into a new bike, in the next few months (but am willing to wait for the right one). I have narrowed it down to BMC or Cannondale Evo. Since I have 2 Cannondales now, I am leaning towards BMC.


----------



## BMCUSA

The Impec will be re-launched at Euro- & Interbike. A 3rd color will be offered - white Shell Nods - SRM option, Lightweight (BMC branded/black on black), Di2 Ultegra option.....and much more! Looks quite amazing!


----------



## squareslinky

BMCUSA said:


> The Impec will be re-launched at Euro- & Interbike. A 3rd color will be offered - white Shell Nods - SRM option, Lightweight (BMC branded/black on black), Di2 Ultegra option.....and much more! Looks quite amazing!


Fantastic. Look forward to seeing it. How about availability? (have to ask with what happened last year).


----------



## BMCUSA

The Impec (frame) is being build as we speak - meaning frames will be in inventory - ready to be assembled and shipped.


----------



## looigi

Seems at least 4 BMC TDF riders are still on SLR01s, notably Cadel and Hincapie. And the Impec has not yet returned to the BMC website.

I have no idea what if anything this means. I'm just making the observation.


----------



## squareslinky

looigi said:


> Seems at least 4 BMC TDF riders are still on SLR01s, notably Cadel and Hincapie. And the Impec has not yet returned to the BMC website.
> 
> I have no idea what if anything this means. I'm just making the observation.


The impec is on the us site, check the top navigation. It has it's own area. 
http://www.bmc-racing.com/us-en/impec/versions.html


----------



## looigi

Hmmm. Yeah. I see it now. It's under team bikes, but not listed under road bikes. It used to be at the top of the list of road bikes, above the SLR01


----------



## squareslinky

I want this frame. Add SRAM Red, 3T stem and bars.


----------



## squareslinky

Anybody have a price range on the Impec?


----------



## BMCUSA

The Impec frame will start at $5,500 - and then up to $14,999 ( Di2 Dura Ace - SRM - Lightweight that are BMC branded clincher or tubular).


----------



## squareslinky

Wow. Not in my price range for a frame. Guess it's just something to admire. 

Will there be any updates to the pro/team machines you can share?


----------



## BMCUSA

The BMC Team will be riding the Team Machine (SLR01) - Impec and TM01/TT01. All models that that the Team is currently using - no changes for the coming season - each rider has the 2 RR mentioned above (SLR01 & Impec) to ride - the rider makes the final decision on what he wants to ride.


----------



## squareslinky

Sorry didn't mean the team, meant the frames. If I can't get the impec, I will lean towards the race machine or the team machine. Any info you can speak about with those frames? (hopefully new colors for the Race Machine and internal cables)


----------



## 88 rex

BMCUSA said:


> - white Shell Nods



For some reason I read this and thought this:


----------



## BMCUSA

Squareslinky - SLR01: BB86 and will share seat post with the RM01 (each complete bike or frame will be delivered W/a 15mm set-back post - 6mm & 30mm set-back post will be available as after market items). Di2 frame will available - and a mechanical for Shimano mech. kits - Sram - Campagnolo
RM01 - BB86 and a Di2 frame will available and a mechanical for Shimano mech. kits - Sram - Campagnolo.
SL01 - Di2 Ultegra - Ultegra Mech. - 105 (ALL are 100% kits - NO kit combo/mix!) - No frame set, only complete bikes.
SL02 - no longer offered (was same frame as the SL01 - different specs).

Best,

BMCUSA


----------



## MarvinK

Floyd Landis will buy out the entire inventory (3 frames) of Impec for 2012... will be moved to China for 2013 and actually ship... but nobody will want the same frame as Floyd Landis.


----------



## haydos

Link to pics of the 2012 SLR from a local shop in Melbourne.

Just landed at BG // 2012 BMC Teammachine SLR01 | Bike Gallery

Not sure if i like...


----------



## squareslinky

haydos said:


> Link to pics of the 2012 SLR from a local shop in Melbourne.
> 
> Just landed at BG // 2012 BMC Teammachine SLR01 | Bike Gallery
> 
> Not sure if i like...


I saw that same page yesterday as well. I don't like it at all. the '11 paint is better, but the post on the '12 is better. 

CC has a pic of the black/white one on their FB page.


----------



## Sacke

I agree... 2012 SLR01 looks cheap. I wonder if it still possible to get the SLR01 with Cadel's WC-colors?


----------



## BMCUSA

The SLR01 in the WC was never made available from BMC. UCI did not allow BMC to make a WC model using the WC colors/stripes - I guess that BMC should just have made the model and then asked UCI....;-)


----------



## looigi

Besides the paint job, the only difference I see from the 2011 is the seat post clamp. Anything else different?


----------



## BMCUSA

SLR01 & RM01 have a BB86 - 3 seat post options (6 - 15 - 30 mm set-back) - Di2 frame-set (and mechanical) options. On ALL complete RR bikes Easton bar & stem. The SLR01 has a BMC special edition Easton wheel EA90 SE (red nipples - black spokes - upgraded hubs) - RM01 has the EA90 SL (last year it was the EA70)


----------



## looigi

So, so Streampost is gone and now BB86 instead of BB30. Any other differences in the SLR01 frame?


----------



## DiegoMontoya

BMCUSA said:


> The Impec frame will start at $5,500 - and then up to $14,999 ( Di2 Dura Ace - SRM - Lightweight that are BMC branded clincher or tubular).


LMAO. $5,500 for that? Hilarious. I'll go for the hand-made Time any day. 
After the Impec's epic fails the last couple of years, let someone else be the five-thousand dollar guinea pig.


----------



## Cinelli 82220

DiegoMontoya said:


> After the Impec's epic fails the last couple of years, let someone else be the five-thousand dollar guinea pig.


I think it was problems with the manufacturing process not problems with the frame itself that caused the delay.


----------



## STARNUT

Dieago, it's tacitly obvious that you're not the biggest fan of the BMCs, which is fine. You're posts, however, in this thread and the TM01 thread are as worthless as tits on a nun. So... bring something to the convo or STFU. 

Further, you're not going to get a new time for $5500.

I think there was an issue with the final outcome of the bike. As in, visually, it was a bit rough. The joint where the nodes came together was a little..... rough I guess. Having ridden an Impec I can tell you, it's a special machine. Further, the team had a lot on input on the current changes to make it ride and handle differently. Or at least that's the rumor.


Starnut


----------



## BMCUSA

New graphics/colors for 2012 - and nice upgraded on the complete bikes (Easton stem & Bar - wheels).
SLR01 frame is also offered in Di2 & mechanical version.


----------



## looigi

STARNUT said:


> ...visually, it was a bit rough. The joint where the nodes came together was a little..... rough I guess. Having ridden an Impec I can tell you, it's a special machine...


Perhaps, but do you think that some visual roughness would be reason enough for the big guns of Team BMC to eschew it for the SLR01 if it was indeed superior in a meaningful way? Evans seems to have embraced the new TM01 so I don't think they're Luddites.

I'm a BMC fan and own an SLR01 but was really expecting to see everybody on Impecs in the TDF. The fact that they weren't raises questions that go beyond production problems or cosmetics. I wonder about performance or reliability.


----------



## STARNUT

as far as I know the guys can ride what ever they want. They have the SLR and the Impec at their disposal. I know that 4 of the 5 of them rode an Impec during the Tour. Most notably was Amaël Moinard. It might be as simple as they like the way the SLR rides. I haven't a clue why. Also, Cadel's TM01 is not stock. AS far a I know the TM01 shares the same front end attachment (the HS and Steerer) as the TT01. You can clearly see that his front end is off the TT01 from the pic posted 'round the web. As far as I know everyone one else was on a stock setup.


Pro are an odd bunch. They don't necessarily ride the optimum equipment (not that that's the case here) out of something other than logic or feel. Cancellara's wheel choice in the Olympic TT is a prime example. This is a different deal though. I suspect it has something to do with familiarity rather than a lack of performance.

Starnut


----------



## Cinelli 82220

STARNUT said:


> worthless


Speaking of worthless, as in vague to the point of being useless...


> it's a special machine


This is exactly what turned me off BMC and the Impec. Instead of honest and direct answers all we get are meaningless claims about how special it is, and how special the manufacturing process is.
Is it stiff? Is it light? Does it have razor sharp handling? Is it comfortable?
Nobody knows.
All we know is that it is "special".
Anticipated response is "Try it for yourself and see"...I'd like to but if there are only a tiny number around that just isn't possible. Especially in my size- 50cm.
Bear in mind not everyone has the luxury of going on junkets to the BMC factory.

Apologies if this seems argumentive, it wasn't meant to be.


----------



## looigi

STARNUT said:


> as far as I know the guys can ride what ever they want...


Well yes, exactly, and at least in some stages I saw only 4 of the 9 on Impecs. So again, the question boils down to what makes them want to ride the SLR instead of the Impec? I doubt it's only because they're just "an odd bunch". Considering the amount of time and energy they've dedicated to their profession, and just riding bikes, I think they'd be far more discerning than most. Maybe the differences they discern aren't relevant to a rider like me, but I'd like to know what they are.


----------



## DiegoMontoya

STARNUT said:


> Dieago, it's tacitly obvious that you're not the biggest fan of the BMCs, which is fine. You're posts, however, in this thread and the TM01 thread are as worthless as tits on a nun. So... bring something to the convo or STFU.
> 
> Further, you're not going to get a new time for $5500.
> 
> I think there was an issue with the final outcome of the bike. As in, visually, it was a bit rough. The joint where the nodes came together was a little..... rough I guess. Having ridden an Impec I can tell you, it's a special machine. Further, the team had a lot on input on the current changes to make it ride and handle differently. Or at least that's the rumor.
> 
> 
> Starnut


Quit shilling for BMC. I love it when dealers start whining when somebody doesn't like brands they carry.  Especially when somebody tells another poster to STFU on a message board. LOL. Too funny.

A new Time frame is less than $5,500. I own two. I've owned a BMC SLC-01. Nothing against their bikes, so unbunch your panties. $5,500 for fame and fork for an Impec is laughable. But yeah, it's nice to see that they're getting the manufacturing right two years after introducing the frame.

All the guinea pigs can now line up and pay over $5k to be the beta testers. :thumbsup:
Good luck with the sales process anyway. The BMC riders weren't confident enough to use exclusively at the Tour, but hey, the consumer should pay over $5k because it's "special".


----------



## looigi

One comment on the Impec... While most manufacturers are going more aero on their high-end road bikes, the Impec looks like a step in the other direction. I'm not commenting on whether aero in this context is good, bad, relevant or significant...just that BMC seems to be bucking the trend with the Impec. I'll go out on a limb here and say that it appears to me that the Impec concept was engineering driven rather than market driven.


----------



## ultraman6970

engineering driven rather than market driven. <-- I agree

I like the impec tho.


----------



## mpower13

My LBS just told me that they are going to have these special edition SLR01s in yellow color something like Cadel replica bike soon. It is with DA Di2 plus Easton yellow decal wheelset as well. Anyone heard about this? I am still considering to book one.


----------



## JimmyORCA

Yeah there will be 100 of this slr made.


----------



## BMCUSA

141 TdF Team Machines will be made (Cadels number at the TdF) worldwide - 25 for the US. Signed by Cadel - 20 left - 5 are sold (US).
Best,

BMC USA


----------



## JimmyORCA

The BMC dealer in Taiwan just told me about it yesterday. The price is just too high for me for an SLR.


----------



## mpower13

Guys, what is the indicated price you were quoted?


----------



## JimmyORCA

Well in Taiwan right now the asking price is NT$486,000.00 or US$16,800.00 including pedals.


----------



## looigi

JimmyORCA said:


> Well in Taiwan right now the asking price is NT$486,000.00 or US$16,800.00 including pedals.


How much without the pedals?


----------



## mpower13

For 16k it is ridiculously high. 10k is more like it. I will give it a pass for this one.


----------



## JimmyORCA

For 10K I would consider buying it. Even for 13k if it was Impec DI2 (too bad they don't have a limited edition on the impec)


----------



## squareslinky

I just want to see the '12 bikes. They are one of the few that hasn't released at least some pictures, details, or information.


----------



## stefanzo

*Planning*

What's MSRP on the Impec Noble complete bike with SRAM Red? Used to be up on the site.


----------



## BMCUSA

The final price will depend on what wheels are chosen (Lightweight - 2 options - Zipp 404 - 2 options, Cosmic Carbone, saddle (3 options - Fizik) - SRM crank....a lot of options have been made available.

Best,

BMC USA


----------



## stefanzo

Ok, thanks. So if that's the case we're saying I can scoop one up in September (interbike takes place) in America? (California to be specific)


----------



## BMCUSA

You can scoop one up in October - with the red or "black" SNC - the white SNC will be available shortly after. Where in CA are you? Impec will be found at selected BMC Partners.

Best,

BMC USA


----------



## stefanzo

San Francisco. I only ask because I seriously spent a good portion of time on email and phones last year trying to figure out if this bike actually existed. Stoked to see one in person soon.


----------



## BMCUSA

Above Category in Mill Valley are Impec Dealers - so is Palo Alto Bicycles. Both Partners have seen and been riding the Impec in Switzerland.

Best,

BMC USA


----------



## mpower13

So how soon exactly can we see the Impec on the store floor? What is the Impec frameset price?


----------



## BMCUSA

mpower13 - All depending on when the Impec Dealer has ordered his show bikes - but at the latest in October. Frame set price will be $5,500 - as last year.


----------



## TheCrook

I'm in the UK (Scotland), Evans is the exclusive dealer for the UK. When will I be able to get the 2012 Teammachine frame-set or complete bike?


----------



## BMCUSA

As I am based in the US - I cannot tell you what the UK distributor is offering - however I do assume that the Team Machine will be offered as a Complete bike & frame-set option.

Best,

BMC USA


----------



## squareslinky

How does the delivery time look for the '12 team machine in the us?


----------



## carbonLORD

88 rex said:


> For some reason I read this and thought this:


----------



## BMCUSA

BMC USA has been delivering the 2012 SLR01 - RM01 (both in the SRAM Red build) and the SL01 Ultegra Mech. the last 2 weeks. The 2 new MTB 29" will be delivered in the next 12-14 days. TF01 (XO build) have been delivered back in July.

Best,

BMC USA


----------



## rapc24

*2012 bmc slr01*

New here, and huge fan of Cadel,long before he was famous. Have met/worked with his mum and she is as nice as he is.
Does anyone have detail info on the 2012 BMC SLR01(Colours, options, wheels)?
Looks like this bike has gone to the top of my list. Mu LBS just confirmed that the 2012 SLR01 will have internal cabling and should be available in AUS around late OCT 11.Hope yellow is an option.


----------



## BMCUSA

The SLR01 will be offered in a mechanical & Di2 version - be sure to specify that when you order your 2012 SLR01 -or- RM01.
Each market (Distributor) makes their choices on specs, colors etc. So what is offered in AUS - could be quite different from what is offered in the US.
SLR01 - yellow - 141 will be made (141 was Cadels number at the TdF) - each market will have a very limited quantity available - all the same components as Cadels SLR01 - but the SRM cranck.

Best,

BMC USA


----------



## MarvinK

rapc24 said:


> New here, and huge fan of Cadel,long before he was famous. Have met/worked with his mum and she is as nice as he is.


So, do you mean she is nice... or kind of a dick?

Head Butt Cadel Evans - YouTube
Cadel Evans - Don't Touch Me! - YouTube


----------



## jim_

So where's the pic's of the RM01 - can't afford an Impec and wouldn't be seen dead on yellow bike. 

You need to earn the right to wear yellow .... or green or polka dot's


----------



## looigi

jim_ said:


> So where's the pic's of the RM01 - can't afford an Impec and wouldn't be seen dead on yellow bike.
> 
> You need to earn the right to wear yellow .... or green or polka dot's


Always thought that kind of silly. How do TDF winners come to own a color? Perhaps a yellow jersey, but a yellow bike? Does the Gyro rule out a pink bike, even for girls? How about yellow socks? Silly...


----------



## squareslinky

Hopefully BMC will finally release some pictures of their '12 road bikes, after this: Cynergy Cycles » Cynergy Cycles | Santa Monica Ca. ..... For the rest of the us to see.


----------



## dt23

is the blue/black color for rm01 not available for 2012?


----------



## BMCUSA

RM01 in blue will not be availanle for the 2012 season. This color is also sold out at BMC.
Best,

BMC USA


----------



## BMCUSA

View attachment 238313


View attachment 238314


2012 rm01....


----------



## BMCUSA

View attachment 238315



SLR01 - 2012 - SRAM RED - Available at Your BMC Dealer right now...


----------



## jim_

Thanks for the pics BMCUSA.
I take it the comment regarding internal cabling is incorrect ?
I think i can see cables on the down tube - Care to confirm ?

Also is the sizing the same ?
cheers
Jim


----------



## BMCUSA

Jim_ - the SLR01 & RM)1 will have both options - Di2 & mechanical. If you order a frame (in one of the 2 mentioned models) you will need to specify if you want a Di2 or mechanical frame.
Frame sizing is the same - no changes.

Best,

BMC USA


----------



## squareslinky

BMCUSA said:


> SLR01 - 2012 - SRAM RED - Available at Your BMC Dealer right now...


My local dealer seems to know zero about the 2012 bikes.


----------



## BMCUSA

Squareslinky - where are you in the US? Please advise and I will make sure that the needed info are shared.

Best regards,

BMC USA


----------



## carbonLORD

BMCUSA said:


> Jim_ - the SLR01 & RM)1 will have both options - Di2 & mechanical. If you order a frame (in one of the 2 mentioned models) you will need to specify if you want a Di2 or mechanical frame.
> Frame sizing is the same - no changes.
> 
> Best,
> 
> BMC USA


----------



## Promocop

Road it...Ordered mine at the Cynergy Launch last week.


----------



## Promocop

*for BMCUSA*

Not that it mattes to me because I ordered one last week, but isnt it a bit embarrassing to BMC that both Hincapie and Evans do not race this model? George won the stage today on a SL01 I realize that they have their choice but I'm sure BMC corporate would rather them on the new flagship model???


----------



## tyro

You rode the Impec? If so, how does it compare to the SLR01?


----------



## Promocop

Stiffer. Quicker. Felt lighter. A bit unfair as the Impec had DuraceD12. And the Sl01 had SRAM. However, the Impec was smmmmooothhh!


----------



## tyro

Are you referring to the SLR or the Impec with the "Stiffer. Quicker. Felt lighter."?


----------



## Promocop

Impec. That's why I ordered one


----------



## boy1dr

that all black impec looks amazing. I want!


----------



## Michael15

Will the SLR-01 come with a Ultegra Di2 option???


----------



## boy1dr

BMCUSA, do you know if warranty claims that are processed now will receive 2012 models?


----------



## Safeway

boy1dr said:


> BMCUSA, do you know if warranty claims that are processed now will receive 2012 models?


Heh, I am sure they still have 2011 inventory. If not, I'd like to 'upgrade' my warrantied 2011 SRAM Red RM01 to a 2012 Ultregra Di2 RM01.


----------



## Local Hero

BMCUSA

I know you're being swarmed with questions. Here's one more: Do you think the Mass Challenge is suitable for cyclocross?


----------



## BMCUSA

Local Hero - Absolutely not, it is a "city bike" - 

Best,

BMC USA


----------



## Local Hero

Thanks for the quick reply!


----------



## PaulAndrew98

*Montreal BMC Shop(s)?*

I'm in Burlington VT and so would head to Montreal to test/buy a Race Machine. Can you recommend one or two shops? It seems there are several. Perhaps one would be more suited for an American vs a local??

Thanks


----------



## squareslinky

Will the '12 Black/White SLR-01 be available as a frame set only?


----------



## identifiler

PaulAndrew98 said:


> I'm in Burlington VT and so would head to Montreal to test/buy a Race Machine. Can you recommend one or two shops? It seems there are several. Perhaps one would be more suited for an American vs a local??
> 
> Thanks


Your best and closest spot is to go to Primeau Velo in Brossard. hey are a big BMC TREK and LOOK provider.


----------



## Safeway

Man, I am lusting after that RM01 with Ultegra Di2. Big time.


----------



## jsnc

*Bmc uc01*

I'm intigued by the BMC UC01 single speed... may be a fun commuter ride.


----------



## shokhead

2012 roadracer SL01
Is the whole frame carbon?


----------



## carbonLORD

*Yep.*



shokhead said:


> 2012 roadracer SL01
> Is the whole frame carbon?


2011 BMC Road Racer SL01/Shimano Ultegra 6700 Complete Bike - Competitive Cyclist


----------



## scirocco

Promocop said:


> Stiffer. Quicker. Felt lighter. A bit unfair as the Impec had DuraceD12. And the Sl01 had SRAM. However, the Impec was smmmmooothhh!


Was it as stiff as a RM?


----------



## shokhead

2012 roadracer SL01 looks interesting but I really don't know much about BMC.


----------

